# McCulloch chainsaw carb trouble



## taker442 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok here it goes.
I have an older Eager Beaver chainsaw.
It starts and idles great!
When I go to rev it up it just wants to stall.
If I play with it I can get it to rev up
I have found that the high speed screw does nothing at all to adjust it.
I can turn it all the way in or all the way out with no change.
It seems to me like it is flooding out (spits gas out no and then thru carb)
Does anyone have any ideas?
Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Needs a carb. overhaul kit,put in 

Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsouth said:


> Needs a carb. overhaul kit,put in
> 
> Jerry


And a good cleaning as well.


----------



## Johnny D (Jun 8, 2008)

*McCulloch problems*

I have the same saw doing the same thing. Is it so important to rebuild carb? I have had it apart 3 times to clean it but I live in Florida and suspect gum in the carb from the extreme heat. The gaskets and such in the carb look fine. Where can I get the kit If I need it. Could it just need a new plug? The plug looks like it is burning just fine???????

John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you turn your high speed adjustment screw nothing happens as in the original posters description??


----------

